# Hull Trawlermen Pension Eligability



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

HULL DAILY MAIL ARTICLE 

Thousands of crew members on the city's fleet paid into the Humber Fishermen's Pension Scheme from the 1960s to the late 1970s. 

But a total of 1,111 trawlermen have never claimed any of the cash owned to them. 

The discovery was made by Hull West and Hessle MP Alan Johnson, who was approached by ex-trawlermen for help to trace their money. He learned the scheme was now being administered by insurance firm Norwich Union. 

And a letter later sent to Mr Johnson from the company confirmed the number of claimants. 

It is believed if all 1,111 former trawlermen or their families claimed their lump sums, the fund would be worth about £165,000. 

Norwich Union today confirmed it was working with the Humber Fishermen's Pension Scheme and the British Fishing Association to trace the former trawlermen. 

And Mr Johnson is to contact the pensions regulator over what he described as a "serious failure" in the way the scheme was administered. 

Mr Johnson said: "It's unbelievable. I initially thought we were dealing with maybe 50 or 100 trawlermen. 

"When the list came back with 1,111 names, I was absolutely astounded and appalled to think that trawlermen, having suffered so much and being let down so badly in so many different ways at work and when they were thrownTurn to Page 4 

out of work, are now treated appallingly in retirement as well." 

He said he was beginning a campaign to ensure the trawlermen, or their widows, were paid. 

He also wants the trawlermen to be paid compensation for the years they have gone without their pensions. The amount of money owned varies greatly from a few pounds to a few thousand. 

The Labour MP began investigating after being tipped off by Ray Smith, the former secretary of the British Fishing Association (BFA) and Ron Bateman, a former chairman of the BFA. 

They had received complaints from a number of ex-trawlermen, who claimed they had not been paid their pension. 

Mr Smith said: "One kid in Australia asked how much he might be owed. When I said probably between £200 and £300, he said he wouldn't bother. 

"But I feel if they have £1.50 of mine, it's mine and I want it back. It's not asking for a handout, it's something we paid in to." 

In 2001, Norwich Union contacted the Royal National Mission to Deep Sea Fisherman for addresses of the members who were due to retire. 

But it learned records had not been kept and agreed to try to trace future retirees via the Department for Work and Pensions (DWP). It is unclear what happened next. 

A Norwich Union spokeswoman said between 2001 and 2006, the insurer had used the DWP to try to trace those who have reached the age of 65. 

She said lack of National Insurance numbers or addresses led to problems. A hotline for people to call if they think they are owed money will be made public on Monday 


The number to ring is 01438-732749, you must have your date of birth and you must have your National Insurance Number.


----------



## Charles Madsen (Jun 26, 2007)

Dear Sir, 

Following the article in the Hull Daily Mail I contacted the tel number as shown giving my name and National Insurance # and advised of my time at sea as a fisherman from 1957 to 1969 then again in 1972.

Regrettably, although I was told that they would contact me advising if I was eligable or not, I have received no further contact.

Could you please advise what I should do next

Regards

Charles A Madsen


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Charles,

I don't know how long you have been waiting for a reply but with bureaucrats this is not unusual. If it has been more than a few months I would try writing to the Newspaper quoted referring them to their article and saying you have tried but got nowhere. This is one case where local newspapers are likely to actually do something useful.

Best of luck to you!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## laurie65 (Jun 1, 2008)

Charles Madsen said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Following the article in the Hull Daily Mail I contacted the tel number as shown giving my name and National Insurance # and advised of my time at sea as a fisherman from 1957 to 1969 then again in 1972.
> 
> ...


charles. if i was yourself i would ring 01482 219211 alan jonhson leave your name and detailes im sure he will get back to you regards laurie dixon


----------

